# Stanza '90 headlight help



## stanza90_kid (Jul 7, 2007)

How do you remove a headlight from the 1990 stanza model (specifically the one on the right)? I'm lost right now. Do you have to remove the front right fender to take it out?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The bulb is accessable from the rear w/out headlamp removal. To replace the headlamp assy., you do not need to remove the fender. Assy. should be heald in with 10mm head bolts. Headlamp adjusters and base are all part of the assy.


----------

